# US Nationals and Open 2009



## Tyson (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

On the way back from the Drexel competition, I got some ideas about US Nationals 2009. Generally, when I get an idea, my mind becomes pretty active, which is different from its normal inactive hibernation state. Those at Drexel probably know this as I kept talking about this interest rate idea, where... as a young 24-year old, I'm not looking to purchase a house in the next 2 years, but I will probably want to purchase one in 5 to 10 years time. If the interest rates are sufficiently low, I was thinking you could take out a loan, put it in a money market account, and basically pay the difference in interest for that period of time until you needed the money. I was told that I would not have collateral for the loan, but because the money is not being used, it would theoretically be risk averse enough that I could convince my parents to let me use their house as collateral and... yeah. It sounded like a great idea for the better half of Saturday. Anyway...

I am thinking of Stanford University for US Nationals and Open 2009. Stanford University is in California, about 25 miles south of San Francisco, and accessible by public transportation from San Francisco International airport. 2006 was San Francisco, 2007 was in Chicago, and 2008 was in Atlanta so I feel it's time that we return it back to the west coast.

The Stanford area is home to many cubers that would be able to lend their support to the competition. This would definitely make running the competition easier, and we would probably be able to coordinate some type of airport pick-up as well.

There is also a summer program at Stanford which we may be able to leverage for resources as Leyan and I have done work for them in the past, and I think they would be keen on assisting us this summer.

The main question right now is that given the flexibility of such a competition, because it is near the home of so many cubers, we should have a good pick in terms of which weekend to hold it. My thoughts were as follows:

Friday - preliminary rounds
Saturday - preliminary rounds
Sunday - final round

Downtown Palo Alto is also within walking distance of Stanford and has a nice array of restaurants. I can do some research as well and find a close hotel.

I am very familiar with the area that Stanford University is in and I can promise, it is very nice, unlike the crap that was the Underground Atlanta.

I will be bringing this idea up with the director of the summer program, but it would be nice if people could give ideas of dates. Here's what's good to suggest and what's not.

Good idea: The first weekend of August would be good because most colleges start at the third week of August and people should be home from vacations at that time.

Bad idea: Plz hold it on teh 25th becuz i is freez!

Also given the number of cubers in the area, if you do some coaxing, you should be able to convince some cubers to let you stay at their homes, which should reduce the needs for the hotel. Nonetheless, we would still probably find a hotel for the competition as these things end up being large gatherings in the hotel lobby anyway.

One thing I would like to try and do for this competition that would be different than other competitions is to try and coordinate some group activities for everyone. After all, these competitions are really one of the few national gatherings, and it's quite nice to see everyone.

Some ideas include a bbq, a cube-style treasure hunt around campus and ending up at a restaurant for dinner, or laser tag (everyone vs Stefan Pochmann since he's so elite and can probably bend space-time with his mind).

For competitors traveling from outside of the United States, we could probably also arrange to take you around the San Francisco Bay Area. Again, since Stanford University is an area that I have many ties to, there are significantly more resources for me to leverage. The Monday and/or Tuesday and subsequent days could be used for people visiting from Europe, Asia, and Antarctica (penguin speedsolve division) to see the city of San Francisco, go wine tasting in Napa with Swedes, poke the Facebook head quarters, or whatever.

Anyway, these were some ideas that I have initially. The main thing is to figure out when a good date is. OR... the other thing is to suggest a better place to hold the competition. And again, if you say "Hold it in my back yard because then I don't have to travel," I will pay someone to kick you. (Probably the sum of 1 USD... which is actually WORTH something now. Haha... suckers who use the Euro. )

P.S. The jab at the Euro I'm sure will be short lived. Only a few months ago, it was the other way around.


----------



## Dene (Nov 16, 2008)

Plz hlod it b4 teh 12nd of Jnue, coz ill B in teh US den!


----------



## pjk (Nov 16, 2008)

Sounds good to me. In 2007 in Chicago, the competition was in mid-June, and I thought that time worked out quite well. The first weekend in August, meaning the 1st and 2nd? If I have any input, I'd suggest the weekend before that or two. I would be moving in August (my lease ends), and therefore would not be able to make it. I'm not sure how many people have leases that start in August.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Nov 16, 2008)

Dene said:


> Plz hlod it b4 teh 12nd of Jnue, coz ill B in teh US den!



No not then! I'll still be in school and therefore wouldn't be able to go. First week of August sounds good.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 16, 2008)

My suggestion is just to not do it in June. In New York it is impossible to take a regents test (state subject tests) on a date other than the one given, so if I had a regents on that Friday it would be impossible for me to go. With this post I am referring to the date of the US Open 2007. Although I would not have gone to that anyway, if that had been a three day event it would have conflicted with a regents, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 16, 2008)

Personally, I am considering being a JC for Mathcamp, or an RA/whatnot for a Stanford camp (which probably end up being EPGY, because I think I'd have to do that before SUMaC).
In case I'd end up at Mathcamp, I'd prefer it before July 5. I'm not sure about other people, but I think quite a few high school cubers would have camps beginning around that time (which they'd have to fly from - like I did this summer, at considerable extra cost).

Nevertheless, if it's held at Stanford I'd make sure to be there, if it's possible for me at all.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 16, 2008)

sometime mid-july to early august. This gives most people enough time to get back the speed they lost during school/finals and such, and it is not so late that people are leaving for school.

edit: just read what lucas posted I remembered that I too have camps later in the summer. so yeah late june-ish might actually be a better time, since I am sure that we are not the only ones with plans later in the summer.


----------



## watermelon (Nov 17, 2008)

I think that June or mid/late August would be preferable. Mid-July (referring to the US Nationals and Open 2008) is probably not a great time for many people, since it's right in the middle of summer break and would thus interfere with various summer programs, vacations, etc.


----------



## Kian (Nov 17, 2008)

Stanford sounds fair and reasonable. I think that likely any time you pick between june and mid august would be equally attended. obviously there would be issues for everyone but the best way to get people there is to decide as soon as possible, of course.

i've never been to the san francisco bay area and i'd be happy to go!


----------



## Tyson (Nov 17, 2008)

Dene said:


> Plz hlod it b4 teh 12nd of Jnue, coz ill B in teh US den!



Hi Dene,

When will you be in the United States again? Where will you be, and what are you here for?

I feel that before June 12 would be really early. Many high schools don't get out until the middle of June, and some colleges don't get out until the middle of June as well. One school in particular, is Caltech.

On the other hand, please let us know your plans for visiting the United States. There will be competitions somewhere near you I'm sure, and if not, we can always force someone to run one.


----------



## Kian (Nov 17, 2008)

That is true, Tyson. I forgot about colleges in the Western US. July is probably a good month, or the beginning of August.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 17, 2008)

Tyson, I don't want to feel like I'm speaking for Dene, but I think I know his situation. He's coming here to study abroad at UCLA next semester. Not sure how long he'll be here for, but obviously the entire semester.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 17, 2008)

I'd suggest early August. If you're going to have qualification limits again, having it later in the summer will give people more opportunities to qualify for events.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 17, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Tyson, I don't want to feel like I'm speaking for Dene, but I think I know his situation. He's coming here to study abroad at UCLA next semester. Not sure how long he'll be here for, but obviously the entire semester.



change that to her, she, she, respectively.


----------



## Cameron Almasi (Nov 17, 2008)

I think its a good idea. its a good time. (its 5 minutes from my house ) and also its in a good, safe area. Atlanta was really bad, Chicago i cant tell but it probably was bad.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 17, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> change that to her, she, she, respectively.



umm... let's just say WRONG



Cameron Almasi said:


> I think its a good idea. its a good time. (its 5 minutes from my house ) and also its in a good, safe area. Atlanta was really bad, Chicago i cant tell but it probably was bad.




Chicago was a great Venue.


----------



## Dene (Nov 17, 2008)

Vault312: You so sure about that?

Tyson: Don't worry about me getting to a competition, I was only joking, I just really wanted to make a post that resembled your "bad idea", just to be the one to do it  . 
My situation is: UCLA for the semester, back home on the 13th of June (It'll be the 14th, maybe 15th when I'm back in NZ. I'm going to lose a day of my life!) I'm 100% sure that I will make it to a competition at some stage during the period. In fact, US nationals would hardly be worth the effort, since I probably wouldn't qualify for anything (except maybe 5x5/6x6/7x7).


----------



## Jason Baum (Nov 17, 2008)

I think having it in California is a great idea. I've only been there once but it was beautiful, and I'd love to take another trip there. Unfortunately if it is anytime in August I won't be able to make it because of drum camp/band camp. My suggestion would be to have it sometime in late June. Everyone is out of school then and shouldn't interfere with too many vacations.


----------



## philkt731 (Nov 17, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Cameron Almasi said:
> 
> 
> > I think its a good idea. its a good time. (its 5 minutes from my house ) and also its in a good, safe area. Atlanta was really bad, Chicago i cant tell but it probably was bad.
> ...


I second that. Chicago was WAYY better than Atlanta, it was very nice, right next to Millennium Park.

I agree with Jason about late June would be a good time, but I don't think it'd be that terrible to have it July or August.

btw, is there a Decadial Park at Stanford?


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Nov 17, 2008)

I've never been to California but I would like to go. The only problem would be getting there but of course I would be willing to save up to make the trip. 

I'm not picky at all about when it is held as long it is after the 2008-2009 school year and before the 2009-2010 year (which I think is what most people are agreeing on). So, judging by other opinions I have read and a little bit of my own, I think sometime in July would be great.


----------



## JBCM627 (Nov 17, 2008)

Considering Stanford has exams (as well as OSU, where I go, and probably most schools on quarters ) until June 10th, I'd say hold it at the very soonest the weekend after that. And as schools can start in early August, so I'd say July would be ideal.

Out of curiosity, where at Stanford would it be held? Kresge again, like EPGY08? If possible, a place with some tables to cube at would be nice.

I'd definately be for holding it there, and would hopefully be able to come. I know transportation is cheap and getting to the university is not at all a problem, and dont think finding a place to stay would be either.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 17, 2008)

JBCM627 said:


> Considering Stanford has exams (as well as OSU, where I go, and probably most schools on quarters ) until June 10th, I'd say hold it at the very soonest the weekend after that.


That's a good issue. If we hold it at Stanford on June 13-15, I could probably get a good bunch of cubers to stay for the weekend and help organize the competition (even if we get kicked out of dorms on the 12th). If it's held any later, probably only a few dedicated people could help.

(Then again, I think "most" high schools will end on the 13th.)



JBCM627 said:


> Out of curiosity, where at Stanford would it be held? Kresge again, like EPGY08?


Kresge was very nice indeed. I'm hoping we'll host EPGY there again next February.
However (and this is still very tentative, so don't take it too seriously - I haven't even talked to Tyson yet), I think Memorial Auditorium is a fantastic place for a cube competition, and I would be willing to do anything possible to try to get that venue. (I think the main considerations for the university would be availability, and cost.)


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 17, 2008)

oh poopoo. I never read past the second post of the "girls in this forum thread." well now I feel like a doodoobrain.


----------



## blade740 (Nov 17, 2008)

I think Stanford would be an excellent place to hold the competition. There is a large cubing (and organizing) contingent in the bay area. We can actually, y'know, check out the venue before we go. 

Yes, Kresge was an amazing venue. It had a decent-sized stage, good lighting, a sound system, and hundreds of seats. Not only that, but the seats had the little built in tables in case you want something like that. If Memorial Auditorium is anything like that, it will be a great place to hold a competition.


----------



## Dene (Nov 17, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> oh poopoo. I never read past the second post of the "girls in this forum thread." well now I feel like a doodoobrain.



Hee hee, you are only the last in a long list of those who think or have thought I'm a girl.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 17, 2008)

Dene said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > oh poopoo. I never read past the second post of the "girls in this forum thread." well now I feel like a doodoobrain.
> ...



well I was always a little confused because your mannerisms did not seem very girlish. But I remember hearing it in a few different places so I just kind of accepted it as true. Well at least its cleared up.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 17, 2008)

Yippie, Yippie, Yippie, Yippie, Yippie, ...., Yippie 

Another US Open at another part of the US I haven't been to. I really don't care when you have it, I will just be there. If my (now ex) wife is still up for it we will be staying in the US for much longer and will do a lot of travelling around. Staying at other cubers house would be greatly appreciated, but youth hostels would be fine also (where else do you stay for 3 nights, only see your bed during 1 of those nights and then have an unknown girl just stepping into your bed (wrong bed) in the middle of the night?). Group activities like bbq etc would also be greatly appreciated. Then I could just reply to everyone on youtube that comments "you have no life" with "I just planned a bbq with friends for the weekend ............... in the US, what are you going to do?"

I agree that the venue in Chicago was better compared to Atlanta, but that was mainly because of the lights. I enjoyed all the passing people that watched the competition. For everyone that doesn't feel safe at night when walking back to their hotel/hostel I have this tip: Make friends with one of the local homeless guys, give him something to eat/drink and he will make sure you get to your desired location safely.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 17, 2008)

Tyson said:


> Nonetheless, we would still probably find a hotel for the competition as these things end up being large gatherings in the hotel lobby anyway.


Are residences on campus a viable option? 
http://www.stanford.edu/dept/rde/scs/individuals/index.html
http://www.stanford.edu/dept/rde/scs/conferences/youth.html

I just remember something like this from when I studied in Canada, don't know how good that is or how much it costs or when exactly it's available.



AvGalen said:


> I agree that the venue in Chicago was better compared to Atlanta, but that was mainly because of the lights.


Also very much because...

- Better sound. In Atlanta I barely understood anything said on stage (with or without microphone), and when I asked some Americans, even they often hadn't understood it.

- More mystery events, I think because we could start earlier each day and thus had more time.

- No mugging/death threats (as far as I know).


----------



## hdskull (Nov 17, 2008)

Stanford sounds good, I was wishing that it would be somewhere in the west.


----------



## Tyson (Nov 17, 2008)

Dene said:


> Vault312: You so sure about that?
> 
> Tyson: Don't worry about me getting to a competition, I was only joking, I just really wanted to make a post that resembled your "bad idea", just to be the one to do it  .
> My situation is: UCLA for the semester, back home on the 13th of June (It'll be the 14th, maybe 15th when I'm back in NZ. I'm going to lose a day of my life!) I'm 100% sure that I will make it to a competition at some stage during the period. In fact, US nationals would hardly be worth the effort, since I probably wouldn't qualify for anything (except maybe 5x5/6x6/7x7).



Hi Dene,

When do you get to UCLA? There should be a great line-up of competitions in Los Angeles and San Diego for you to attend.

As for qualifications, I'm hoping with the better resources, we won't have to do qualifications in the same way. Though really, qualifications is the same as cutting people from the first round into the second round or combined final.

-Tyson


----------



## Tyson (Nov 17, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > Nonetheless, we would still probably find a hotel for the competition as these things end up being large gatherings in the hotel lobby anyway.
> ...



Really what we need to do is just set aside an entire day for nothing but mystery events. Pin the tail on the Pochmann anyone?


----------



## Dene (Nov 17, 2008)

Tyson said:


> When do you get to UCLA? There should be a great line-up of competitions in Los Angeles and San Diego for you to attend.



The 4th of January, or around about. Maybe I might be able to make it to SF 09, we'll have to see though.


Tyson said:


> As for qualifications, I'm hoping with the better resources, we won't have to do qualifications in the same way. Though really, qualifications is the same as cutting people from the first round into the second round or combined final.



Oh I see. Even so, I wouldn't make it past the first round >.<


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 17, 2008)

i really am up for coming to the us for nationals, with arnaud, funds permitting. nothing against that part of america, it will be a new place for me and will be very exciting! 

as for the time of year, i think early august would be best for me. exams in england will be happening throughout june, and july is very likely when i shall be moving house and therefore quite busy.

slightly concerned about qualifying for things, but nevermind


----------



## Tyson (Nov 17, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> i really am up for coming to the us for nationals, with arnaud, funds permitting. nothing against that part of america, it will be a new place for me and will be very exciting!
> 
> as for the time of year, i think early august would be best for me. exams in england will be happening throughout june, and july is very likely when i shall be moving house and therefore quite busy.
> 
> slightly concerned about qualifying for things, but nevermind



Again with qualifications, I would like to do my best to create a situation where people who are not the absolute fastest and most elite cubers will have a chance to participate as much as possible. At the same time though, I ask for understanding from everyone that with 100+ competitors, time is always an issue, and it's quite difficult for us to let people do 5x5x5 averages when each solve takes 8 minutes.

(Though, we could set up a second room for slower competitors who don't meet a certain qualification time to complete their averages official under the scrutiny of a WCA judge. Utilizing Stanford as a venue should give us ample access to classrooms.)

"Nothing against that part of America"? That area is actually a fabulous part of America! Only topped by Socorro, NM.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 17, 2008)

Tyson said:


> Again with qualifications, I would like to do my best to create a situation where people who are not the absolute fastest and most elite cubers will have a chance to participate as much as possible. At the same time though, I ask for understanding from everyone that with 100+ competitors, time is always an issue, and it's quite difficult for us to let people do 5x5x5 averages when each solve takes 8 minutes.
> 
> (Though, we could set up a second room for slower competitors who don't meet a certain qualification time to complete their averages official under the scrutiny of a WCA judge. Utilizing Stanford as a venue should give us ample access to classrooms.)
> 
> "Nothing against that part of America"? That area is actually a fabulous part of America! Only topped by Socorro, NM.



this is a really good idea. i'm by no means the fastest, but if i'm coming from england i'd like to participate as much as possible! 

okay... so maybe i should have phrased it better. i meant i had nothing against it because i know little about it! i would be VERY excited to visit.. is that better?


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Nov 18, 2008)

Well, now that we know a little bit about the US Open...is there going to be a World Championships in 2009?


----------



## blade740 (Nov 18, 2008)

That was one thing I was disappointed in this year at nationals. Only 11 people who were not prequalified actually made it to the first round for 3x3. The slowest single admitted was 16.72. More than half of the averages in the first round were slower than this. I think a few more people should have been allowed to qualify through (perhaps by increasing the difficulty to prequalify)


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 18, 2008)

The point of the pre-qualification, was to duke it out between competitors. obviously the average for pre-qualification is going to be higher than the allowed single. The qualification round was to take the top X ppl, not via a certain time.


----------



## moogra (Nov 18, 2008)

What determines someone as being prequalified? Does having been to a competition count, or does one have to have a preset time to beat? A 16 was needed? Then I also saw that some people with averages way above 16 had a by. Can someone explain how this works?

To stay on topic, I think a Stanford is a great idea. College doesn't really start in the 3rd week of August, but I know high schools here do.


----------



## shelley (Nov 18, 2008)

Competitors were prequalified if they had an average under 18.00 seconds in competition.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 18, 2008)

moogra:

You had to have a competition average that was under 17s. That made you pre-qualify for the first round.


----------



## iVinshe (Nov 18, 2008)

> Anyway, these were some ideas that I have initially. The main thing is to figure out when a good date is. OR... the other thing is to suggest a better place to hold the competition. And again, if you say "Hold it in my back yard because then I don't have to travel," I will pay someone to kick you. (Probably the sum of 1 USD... which is actually WORTH something now. Haha... suckers who use the Euro. )



Why not at UC Berkeley?



> For competitors traveling from outside of the United States, we could probably also arrange to take you around the San Francisco Bay Area. Again, since Stanford University is an area that I have many ties to, there are significantly more resources for me to leverage. ?The Monday and/or Tuesday and subsequent days could be used for people visiting from Europe, Asia, and Antarctica (penguin speedsolve division) to see the city of San Francisco, go wine tasting in Napa with Swedes, poke the Facebook head quarters, or whatever.



All this would apply well to Berkeley, perhaps better than Stanford. BART is literally a block away from the campus, and runs directly to San Francisco; from Stanford to San Francisco you have to take a bus to the Caltrain station, then take Caltrain up.



> I am thinking of Stanford University for US Nationals and Open 2009. Stanford University is in California, about 25 miles south of San Francisco, and accessible by public transportation from San Francisco International airport. 2006 was San Francisco, 2007 was in Chicago, and 2008 was in Atlanta so I feel it's time that we return it back to the west coast.


To get to Stanford from San Francisco International, you need to take BART to Milbrae, transfer to Caltrain, take that to Palo Alto/Stanford Stadium, and take a bus to campus. To get to Berkeley from San Francisco International, you only have to take BART to Downtown Berkeley, which is a block from campus. Also, for those who prefer Oakland International (for possible cheaper flights), there is a BART shuttle bus.



> The Stanford area is home to many cubers that would be able to lend their support to the competition. This would definitely make running the competition easier, and we would probably be able to coordinate some type of airport pick-up as well.


Stanford has a few cubers (Lucas, Timmy, etc.), but Berkeley Cube Club is far larger and has much more experience running tournaments (see Berkeley Fall 200X, Berkeley Spring 200X, etc.). In fact, Berkeley Cube Club pretty much ran the EPGY tournament at Stanford last year, and as far as I know will play a large part in the upcoming San Francisco Open. For airport pickup: see BART.



> Downtown Palo Alto is also within walking distance of Stanford and has a nice array of restaurants. I can do some research as well and find a close hotel.
> 
> I am very familiar with the area that Stanford University is in and I can promise, it is very nice, unlike the crap that was the Underground Atlanta.



If by walking distance you mean 15-30 minutes away, then you would be correct  But as far as I know, Stanford students find it annoying to get to downtown PA simply because it is too far away. Berkeley is located downtown; there are plenty of nice restaurants Westside (Shattuck, etc.) and Southside (Telegraph, etc.).


----------



## shelley (Nov 18, 2008)

I think one of the big reasons for Stanford vs. Berkeley is that we've worked with Stanford's EPGY program in the past, we have a good relationship with their director, and we may be able to get financial support from them. Besides, if the competition was at Stanford, it's not like the Berkeley people won't be around to help.


----------



## Kian (Nov 18, 2008)

amorgan, 

world championships only occur every other year. they were held in budapest last year. they will be in hong kong in 2009, i believe.


----------



## Dene (Nov 18, 2008)

iVinshe said:


> Stanford has a few cubers (Lucas, Timmy, etc.), but Berkeley Cube Club is far larger and has much more experience running tournaments (see Berkeley Fall 200X, Berkeley Spring 200X, etc.).



Do you realise that the person you're quoting is Tyson, the guy who pretty much runs the whole of cubing in the US, and mainly California? I think he knows about the competitions at Berkeley, and who lives around the areas...


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Nov 18, 2008)

Kian said:


> amorgan,
> 
> world championships only occur every other year. they were held in budapest last year. they will be in hong kong in 2009, i believe.



Sorry, I meant 2009 when I posted (not 2008, little to late!). Thanks though.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 18, 2008)

Tyson said:


> Pin the tail on the Pochmann anyone?


Wait wait wait. What is that?



CharlieCooper said:


> i'm by no means the fastest


In pyraminx you very well might be...


----------



## Tyson (Nov 18, 2008)

iVinshe said:


> > Anyway, these were some ideas that I have initially. The main thing is to figure out when a good date is. OR... the other thing is to suggest a better place to hold the competition. And again, if you say "Hold it in my back yard because then I don't have to travel," I will pay someone to kick you. (Probably the sum of 1 USD... which is actually WORTH something now. Haha... suckers who use the Euro. )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As stated by Shelley, we have more resources we can leverage with Stanford University than we can with UC Berkeley. In fact, I have never been associated with UC Berkeley in any way. Typically, competitions at UC Berkeley have been held at classrooms. A competition of this size would really demand an auditorium, and not just a classroom. That being said, Stanford has many auditoriums that should be available, and we will also be able to leverage classrooms for side events, multi-BLD, and other events.

Stanford area is also significantly nicer than Berkeley, but that's not really the main point. The main point is that we have more resources at our disposal at Stanford. Concerning the large campus and perhaps somewhat long walks, maybe 4 km if you stay at a hotel, there are shuttles that run around, and as I addressed before, it may be possible for us to coordinate an airport pickup.

Though, SFO to Millbrae via Bart, and then down to Stanford via Caltrain isn't terrible. A 15 to 30 minute walk really isn't that bad, and Stanford is in a really nice area so we won't be walking by any shady characters in downtown Palo Alto.


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 18, 2008)

Tyson said:


> ...go wine tasting in Napa with Swedes.



Problem is, we do not taste wine, we only drink destillates, but of course, we could take the wine and destillate it 

Brännvin! = "burned wine"


----------



## Tyson (Nov 18, 2008)

Kenneth said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > ...go wine tasting in Napa with Swedes.
> ...



If you come to the United States, I will take you to the big store where all the Swedes do their grocery shopping. And by 'all the Swedes,' I base my conclusion off of one data point. And by big store where all the Swedes do their grocery shopping, I mean IKEA.

IKEA is going to open up a chain on Mars!

No really, because Stanford is in our area, I would like to utilize our resources and make it a more comprehensive experience for those who are traveling from far away places, such as Europe. If you fly all the way to San Francisco from Europe, you might as well see some of California right?

So if you're coming from Europe, you should contact me, and when we know who's coming, we should work on an itinerary that encompasses more than just the actual cube competition.


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes, naturally, if I went there I would probably spend 2-3 weeks in Calif/US and free guidings is always welcome if you are a tourist


----------



## Tyson (Nov 19, 2008)

I received a terse e-mail today. The director of EPGY thinks it's a great idea. He is traveling, but he will be back at Stanford next week and I will be in town so I am scheduling a meeting.

So it does look like a Stanford University competition is very likely and supported by the necessary groups.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 19, 2008)

excellent news. i trust you will let us know the date as soon as possible so a plane ticket can be bought!


----------



## Garmon (Nov 19, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> excellent news. i trust you will let us know the date as soon as possible so a plane ticket can be bought!


That would be such an awesome holiday!
I might go to America sometime, I am currently begging to go to Nationals.
You can represent UK.


----------



## Kian (Nov 19, 2008)

i'm impressed that he could send you an email that was terse and expressed a belief that you had a great idea.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Nov 19, 2008)

Since I'm graduating High School in late May, I'm planning on making a road trip across the country to attend this. Is there anyone between Kentucky and California that would like to offer a friend and I a place to stay for a night? We'll sleep anywhere


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Nov 19, 2008)

ShadenSmith said:


> Since I'm graduating High School in late May, I'm planning on making a road trip across the country to attend this. Is there anyone between Kentucky and California that would like to offer a friend and I a place to stay for a night? We'll sleep anywhere



Haha, I'm sort of in the same situation. I live in Alabama though..

Where do you live? 
Edit: Just saw Kentucky.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 19, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > Pin the tail on the Pochmann anyone?
> ...



It is called "mystery event" for a reason. You will found out sooner or later (I hope later). All I will tell you for now is that often a blindfold, a pin, a tail (and in this case a Pochmann) are involved


----------



## pjk (Nov 19, 2008)

ShadenSmith said:


> Since I'm graduating High School in late May, I'm planning on making a road trip across the country to attend this. Is there anyone between Kentucky and California that would like to offer a friend and I a place to stay for a night? We'll sleep anywhere


I live just outside of Denver, and if I'm around when you are coming through, you guys can crash here.


----------



## Tyson (Nov 21, 2008)

ShadenSmith said:


> Since I'm graduating High School in late May, I'm planning on making a road trip across the country to attend this. Is there anyone between Kentucky and California that would like to offer a friend and I a place to stay for a night? We'll sleep anywhere



You're crazy! Actually, I've done the drive from Mississippi to Pasadena in four days before. We took a bit of time and saw the Grand Canyon amongst other things, but you're definitely going to need more than one place to stay.

On another note, Leyan and I should be meeting with the director of EPGY to discuss holding the competition at Stanford. (I hope Lucas can make the meeting too.)

The meeting is most likely going to be on Tuesday, November 25, 2008. If anyone is in the area and is free during the day (it'll probably be in the afternoon), you're welcome to attend. Just let me know if you would like to attend this meeting.

Which reminds me, if you want to be part of the organizational team, that's also an option as well. Of course, we have to see if we can find work for you, as it's not necessarily convenient for someone in Miami to book the rooms at Stanford for us.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 21, 2008)

Tyson said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > Since I'm graduating High School in late May, I'm planning on making a road trip across the country to attend this. Is there anyone between Kentucky and California that would like to offer a friend and I a place to stay for a night? We'll sleep anywhere
> ...



Sleeping in the car, on one of those "protected parking places" isn't an option?

What about just asking random people you meet for a place to stay?
Or just sleeping on the grass somewhere?


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 21, 2008)

pjk said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > Since I'm graduating High School in late May, I'm planning on making a road trip across the country to attend this. Is there anyone between Kentucky and California that would like to offer a friend and I a place to stay for a night? We'll sleep anywhere
> ...



Im in Kansas City, and thats about 10 hours away from Denver (depending on how you drive). I don't know at this moment whether or not I will be able to offer you a place at my house, since it is technically my parent's, but I will probably be able to find a place for you.

I just looked at a rough travel schedule for you:
Day 1: leave lexington, drive 9 hours, arrive in KC, enjoy the world's greatest barbeque.
Day 2: leave KC, drive 9 hours (prepare for 9 hours of endless, boring fields, its such a boring drive), arive at Pat's outside of Denver, do whatever Denver people do.
Day 3-4: leave denver, drive part of the remaining 18 hours to Palo Alto, sleep somewhere in the middle of Nevada, drive the rest of the way.


----------



## Kian (Nov 21, 2008)

i challenge you to find something in the middle of nevada! haha. wendover is on the utah border there and reno is out by cali. i suggest saying near wendover and going to the great salt flats on the interstate there. it's exit 4 in utah, i was just there a month ago. truly one of the most awesome sights you'll ever see.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 21, 2008)

So is this still the "US Nationals and Open"? I thought Nationals were every two years.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Nov 21, 2008)

Thank you all for the offers! I'll be sure to get back to each of you when I begin planning the specifics of the trip. 

To respond to Tyson, if we end up with no place to stay we don't mind sleeping in the car, or even camping out somewhere. We actually plan on camping at least one night. 

Hopefully we'll be able to take enough time off work as to not have to rush, and will have plenty of time to see lots of places and have plenty of adventures.


----------



## Tyson (Nov 24, 2008)

ShadenSmith said:


> Thank you all for the offers! I'll be sure to get back to each of you when I begin planning the specifics of the trip.
> 
> To respond to Tyson, if we end up with no place to stay we don't mind sleeping in the car, or even camping out somewhere. We actually plan on camping at least one night.
> 
> Hopefully we'll be able to take enough time off work as to not have to rush, and will have plenty of time to see lots of places and have plenty of adventures.



Let's see... I've done the drive from Madison, MS to Pasadena, CA. I've also done Pasadena, CA to Socorro, NM, to Dallas, TX, back to Socorro, NM, to Pasadena, CA, and then San Francisco, CA. We should get a network of cubers across the country together, and maybe you can save on expenses.

On another note, the meeting for nationals is on Tuesday, the 25th of November at 4 PM on Stanford at 16 Ventura. We'll see how it goes.

US Open 2007 was essentially the same thing as nationals. Is there any downside to having nationals every year instead of every other year?


----------



## KJiptner (Nov 24, 2008)

pls hld it in Görlitz germny so icn compeet eazily


----------



## Bryan (Nov 24, 2008)

Tyson said:


> US Open 2007 was essentially the same thing as nationals. Is there any downside to having nationals every year instead of every other year?



I just think the name is too long and confusing for spectators. Just call it the US Open. People talk about the National title, but it's not like that's anything official, and the NR's are probably more commonly recognized.


----------



## Tyson (Nov 26, 2008)

Well, the name is something we can discuss later. We can always just call it US Nationals. Anyway, we just had the meeting with the director of EPGY at Stanford so I'll let you know what developments we have.

Right now we're looking at August 7, 8, 9 for the competition to be held at Stanford University in Annenberg Auditorium. We were going to go visit the auditorium but Lucas messed up and so we didn't get into the building.

Annenberg is similar in feel to Kresage, where we held EPGY 2008. The stage is slightly raised above the ground, maybe just two or three inches. We would likely block off the front row of seats to facilitate movement for the runners.

We're looking at August 7, 8, and 9 for the competition. Preliminary rounds would be held on August 7 and 8 with finals on August 9. (Just a tentative plan.) We're going to be able to get a classroom nearby for other events that may take longer, such as 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 BLD, but it may be possible to run these on the stage.

We will be in talks to get dorm housing on campus! This is huge! Basically, for the competitors who stay in housing on the campus, it'll be like we're all in college. I'd imagine one of the lounges would be good for your all-night cubing party and/or magic show. The details of which will be worked out and I will be discussing with the director on the cost. My estimates are that it will be about $50 a night, so if you put 2 or 3 people into a room, it should be very very cheap.

There is a shuttle that runs around campus on weekdays. It will be possible to take this shuttle to campus from the Caltran station (http://caltrain.com/) so Stanford is accessible by public transportation on the weekends. More detailed instructions on this will come as we have more information. You can also take this shuttle to the Stanford shopping mall, and we will probably coordinate a dinner there on Thursday and Friday, and perhaps downtown University Ave. on Saturday and Sunday. Again, just loose details.

I will start working out on scheduling details and as we know more information about things such as where the residences will be and how to sign up for them, we'll let you know. I think we have enough information at this point to begin building our website.

So August 7, 8, 9. The following week is also available, but we're looking more at August 7, 8, 9 for now.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Nov 26, 2008)

*Jumps for joy* That would be great if nationals were in California!! Brilliant idea!


----------



## Bob (Nov 26, 2008)

I like the choice of date.


----------



## Tyson (Nov 26, 2008)

Hmm... so now what's a good way to figure out who wants a place to stay on campus? Is pre-pre-registration the answer? It's only effective if everyone does it to give us an idea.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Nov 26, 2008)

When and Where ?, I'll arrange for my VISA to get enter USA, and I hope it will be on holiday so I can take my son ( last Exams),so from now I have to be nice to my husband so he can be able to come , good luck Tyson.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 26, 2008)

those dates seem good with me. exams will be finished  i *really* want to come!!! especially is maria is going too


----------



## joey (Nov 26, 2008)

gosh, I want to come. Obviously, need to weigh this up, especially with WC around the corner too.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 26, 2008)

joey said:


> gosh, I want to come. Obviously, need to weigh this up, especially with WC around the corner too.



yeah hmm not sure i'd make it to both...


----------



## toast (Nov 26, 2008)

Awesome, on my birthday ;D


----------



## joey (Nov 26, 2008)

options:
a) pwn all americans
b) pwn everyone in the world.

What's the choice charlie?


----------



## shelley (Nov 26, 2008)

Tyson said:


> Hmm... so now what's a good way to figure out who wants a place to stay on campus? Is pre-pre-registration the answer? It's only effective if everyone does it to give us an idea.



There will always be people who sign up during the month before, or don't pre-register at all. But as long as this competition is officially announced early enough, we could say you have to sign up by a certain date to indicate that you need on campus housing.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 26, 2008)

my family is traveling to California this summer, so I MIGHT be able to come 
w00t


----------



## watermelon (Nov 26, 2008)

How unfortunate, most of the summer programs I am looking at are ending that weekend (I assume that's partially why that weekend was chosen, since EPGY is held at Stanford). Maybe I should just wait until I'm in college to go to another national competition.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 26, 2008)

Tyson said:


> Basically, for the competitors who stay in housing on the campus, it'll be like we're all in college.


Cube College? Sweet.


----------



## pjk (Nov 26, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > Basically, for the competitors who stay in housing on the campus, it'll be like we're all in college.
> ...


Yeah, no kidding. I'd definitely be interested in the campus housing for Nationals. The date sounds good with me too. Great idea. It would be awesome to have everyone traveling from out of state to be in the same hall for a couple days.


----------



## Dene (Nov 26, 2008)

joey said:


> options:
> a) pwn all americans
> b) pwn everyone in the world.
> 
> What's the choice charlie?



WC's! Come on Joey, I won't be at US Nationals so we have to meet at WC's!!


----------



## blade740 (Nov 26, 2008)

But I won't make it to WC, joey, so you have to meet me at US nationals.


----------



## joey (Nov 26, 2008)

Dene is a girl, I might get lucky.

Blade740 is a ginger giant, who shows me affection on all sorts of levels. I might get lucky.

Damn, hard choice.


----------



## blade740 (Nov 26, 2008)

At US nationals, you might get in on a little bit of samwich action.


----------



## Tyson (Nov 26, 2008)

watermelon said:


> How unfortunate, most of the summer programs I am looking at are ending that weekend (I assume that's partially why that weekend was chosen, since EPGY is held at Stanford). Maybe I should just wait until I'm in college to go to another national competition.



If there are a number of summer programs that end on that weekend, we can move it back. But I'd like the research to be done first.

Another note though... if your summer program ends on Aug. 7, I'm sure we can accommodate a handful if they can only show up Aug. 8 and 9.

So if your summer program ends on that weekend, speak up. Preferably, give me the name of the program, the dates (specifically the ending date), the location, and a website.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Nov 26, 2008)

Hm, maybe I can convince my family to vacation around Nationals...


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hmm... Don't like the date, but I guess I'll have to make due.

So glad that there will be housing there, cheaper than a hotel. Also, for some reason you have to be 19 to rent a hotel, and I'll be 18 XD


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Nov 28, 2008)

I call a lucasparty when we all get to Stanford.


----------



## Kian (Nov 28, 2008)

From Google Maps it looks as if San Jose Airport is the closest to Stanford University. Is that accurate?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 28, 2008)

21 miles from San Francisco international, 18 from San Jose. Only 3 miles difference. Doesn't really make a huge different, so I guess whichever is cheapest.


----------



## Kian (Nov 28, 2008)

yeah, figured as much, is there a public transportation option from either one or will i have to take a cab?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 28, 2008)

Kian said:


> yeah, figured as much, is there a public transportation option from either one or will i have to take a cab?


BART from SFO to Caltrain
Caltrain stops exactly at the end of Palm Drive.
Palm Drive is a nice walk to the quad.

Google Transit will give you the routes and times.


----------



## Tyson (Nov 29, 2008)

We're looking at moving the dates to Aug. 14, 15, 16. If anyone wants to object to this, please do so now.

Also, SJC might be closer by 3 miles, but it really doesn't make a difference. Flights might be more expensive unless you're on Southwest or JetBlue, which only flies from certain cities.

And furthermore, there is ample public transportation from SFO. SJC, you're on your own.


----------



## JBCM627 (Nov 29, 2008)

Tyson said:


> And furthermore, there is ample public transportation from SFO. SJC, you're on your own.



The Caltrain does go right by SJC too. There is a bus (VTA) that runs right from the airport to the closest stop.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Nov 29, 2008)

To be honest I don't like the changed date. Since we'll be driving there and back we won't arrive home until very close to the start of the school year. I know at at least in my region of the country, those dates are the same week as the start of public schools.


----------



## William Chen (Nov 29, 2008)

I'll have to agree with ShadenSmith, it's too close to the start of the school year. Our Marching Band starts its full day practices before school that exact Friday, August 14th.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm not too keen on this change. I'm pretty sure most colleges (other than wacky ones like Caltech and Drexel) start August 24th. I really think that it's too close to when "normal" universities start. Also, freshman orientation (not that I am a freshman) usually starts the days leading up to when the upper classmen move in. For my school, I'm pretty sure that orientation starts on Tuesday of that week, which if I was going to this competition, make moving into college a total pain.


The one thing that came to mind was a summer job situation. Taking a few days off the week before you leave for school doesn't really sit well for me. I get the feeling that when I get back from the competition, the 1 week to prepare for school will be a wasted week of working.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 30, 2008)

I also agree that this date change is bad.

As Dan said, most schools in America start in Mid/Late August. Also, as Dan said, a lot of schools are making Freshman Orientation earlier and earlier. I think that this would rule out a LOT of cubers.

Actually, if anything, I think that it should be made earlier. That gives people a lot more time to prepare for school without having to take a break to pack for something else.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 30, 2008)

I can probably come as long as its not in July, because thats when I have summer school (I live in Canada).


----------



## Tyson (Nov 30, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> I also agree that this date change is bad.
> 
> As Dan said, most schools in America start in Mid/Late August. Also, as Dan said, a lot of schools are making Freshman Orientation earlier and earlier. I think that this would rule out a LOT of cubers.
> 
> Actually, if anything, I think that it should be made earlier. That gives people a lot more time to prepare for school without having to take a break to pack for something else.



I think this is a good point. Aug 14, 15, 16 probably brings it too close to the starting dates for many US colleges on the semester system, and it could definitely overlap with freshman orientation at those schools.

As for making it earlier, that's a bit difficult, and then we start cutting into the middle of summer programs. Unless someone can make a good argument for why it shouldn't be Aug 7, 8, 9, that date will probably stick.

Another alternative would be to do it in late June.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 30, 2008)

I think late June is a great idea. That brings a few good points.

1. Not long after graduation, for any seniors, meaning graduation money burning holes in pockets.
2. For any other students at any grade level, if they have to get a plane ticket(which can be very expensive), it gives them plenty of time to let a summer job get them money before heading off to school and buying textbooks. Which as everyone knows can be VERY pricey.

3. Plenty of time to get ready for school for their next year.
4. Won't be as hot while walking around.
5. Airline tickets will be cheaper.
6. It has more buffer between that and Worlds.
7. Just a neat month


----------



## Tyson (Nov 30, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> I think late June is a great idea. That brings a few good points.
> 
> 1. Not long after graduation, for any seniors, meaning graduation money burning holes in pockets.
> 2. For any other students at any grade level, if they have to get a plane ticket(which can be very expensive), it gives them plenty of time to let a summer job get them money before heading off to school and buying textbooks. Which as everyone knows can be VERY pricey.
> ...



1. Why won't the graduation money be available in August if it's available in June? Can't the money in June be set aside?
2. Won't having received paychecks throughout the summer support this idea more?
3. Can't school preparation be done in advance?
4. Weather in this area of California is consistent.
5. I don't have any data on that one.
6. As the organization team of Worlds has not made any mention of anything, I don't think we can take them into consideration. If they want to make an announcement, then that's great but until then, I do not know of any WC 2009 tournament.


----------



## Bob (Nov 30, 2008)

End of June is terrible. Any senior in New York state will still have class on that Friday (it's the last day of school, and hence also graduation day). Most high schools in the NY-NJ-CT tri-state area end on June 26. If you argue for June 26-28, I will argue for Jul 3-5. Then you will get complaints from the people who have summer classes. Stick with August.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 30, 2008)

Bob, Jul 3-5 is also a National Holiday. That doesn't work out too well


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 30, 2008)

I strongly disagree with late June. For New York State high school students, it is not possible to take a regents test on other days, and it is not possible to miss the test. If I (or other NYS students) need to take a regents test the Friday of Nationals, it would be pretty much impossible to go.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 30, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> I think late June is a great idea


 I disagree! In Canada and some places in the U.S. school goes from the beginning of September until the end of June, and summer school is in July.

the beginning of August would work out better


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 30, 2008)

Tyson said:


> 1. Why won't the graduation money be available in August if it's available in June? Can't the money in June be set aside?
> 2. Won't having received paychecks throughout the summer support this idea more?
> 3. Can't school preparation be done in advance?
> 4. Weather in this area of California is consistent.
> ...



1. Seniors aren't as thrifty. More likely to spend it soon.
2. In theory possibly, but it seems like raising money for textbooks would be more important for college students of any age.
3. It can, but is a lot of last minute preparation.
4. Point taken
5. I have looked at it.
6. I thought it was in the works for fall. My mistake.


It seems based on many complaints from many people, that mid/late July might works for a larger amount of people.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 30, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> It seems based on many complaints from many people, that mid/late July might works for a larger amount of people.



But people also complained about that timeframe. And the people that were satisfied with the original date may not say anything since they were fine with it.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 1, 2008)

Bryan said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > It seems based on many complaints from many people, that mid/late July might works for a larger amount of people.
> ...



Well, there will ALWAYS be people complaining. But, it seems like that time frame has the most people agreeing.

I mean, both work for me, so it's not like I am trying to make it good for me. It is just my opinion that more things fit together for that date.

And like I said a few times. The last week before school starts is often hectic.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 1, 2008)

wow, I might be able to go (80%)...I'll be in the area all summer long 
school is not an issue for me seeing as i don't care much about it.


----------



## Tyson (Dec 1, 2008)

It looks like Aug 7, 8, 9 will stick. I spoke with Mitchell, and this goes for everyone who might have a potential conflict. If you're unable to make it on Friday and/or Saturday, talk to me and we'll work it out so that you can participate. Now, with that being said, I do want people to be there on Friday because there's no sense of a three day competition if no one shows up the first day. But if you have circumstances beyond your control that don't include laziness, I will do my best to make participation for this event possible.

I'm going to go work on the Schumann Piano Quintet, and then I'll probably e-mail the director to confirm those dates and do a hard booking of the auditorium. Leyan Lo will be visiting the auditorium on Tuesday, and he will be doing a layout survey for me and taking pictures.

Then, we'll get the website set up. Registration fees for this competition should be lower as our need for funding is diminished with the event being held at Stanford.


----------



## Bob (Dec 1, 2008)

good. (10 character minimum?)


----------



## Tyson (Dec 1, 2008)

Looking back at Aug 14, 15, 16. The director prefers those dates. I'm trying to figure out why.


----------



## JBCM627 (Dec 2, 2008)

There is still an EPGY session going on the weekend before, maybe?


----------



## qinbomaster (Dec 2, 2008)

does nationals have to be once a year? or would it be stupid to have it more than once in different locations?


----------



## Tyson (Dec 2, 2008)

qinbomaster said:


> does nationals have to be once a year? or would it be stupid to have it more than once in different locations?



That takes away from the value of 'nationals' and no one would come. If you do it only once a year, people have more motivation to make the effort to go.

Aug. 14, 15, 16 is pretty much confirmed. We decided to make the change after the parties involved felt these dates were more agreeable.


----------



## pjk (Dec 2, 2008)

Tyson said:


> qinbomaster said:
> 
> 
> > does nationals have to be once a year? or would it be stupid to have it more than once in different locations?
> ...


Sounds good. I plan on being there. Let me know if you need any help with setting anything up.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 3, 2008)

I think that the date is a VERY bad idea...


----------



## qinbomaster (Dec 3, 2008)

o wow, if it's going to be then i might be able to go XD

but yes, i will definitely have to make an effort to go


----------



## Bob (Dec 3, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> I think that the date is a VERY bad idea...



I disagree.


----------



## joey (Dec 3, 2008)

Hadley it may be bad for you, but you have to think of the majority of US cubers.. It might be better for everyone else :/

Anyone wanna help me make the flight?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Dec 3, 2008)

joey said:


> Hadley it may be bad for you, but you have to think of the majority of US cubers.. It might be better for everyone else :/
> 
> Anyone wanna help me make the flight?



yeah ditto! donations anyone?


----------



## Tyson (Dec 3, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> I think that the date is a VERY bad idea...



Instead of saying this, why don't you make a list of people who are unable to go because of this date. And we'll see if it's larger than the list of people who are unable to go the week before.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 3, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> I think that the date is a VERY bad idea...


I disagree



Bob said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > I think that the date is a VERY bad idea...
> ...


I agree


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 3, 2008)

Tyson said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > I think that the date is a VERY bad idea...
> ...



There were a few people who agreed with me earlier in this threat with a list of reasoning.


----------



## Ganesh1995 (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey I am with Hadley i have school from aug 14-16 I liked the first dat aug 7-9 because I will get home by the 10th meaning i get ready for the first day of school


----------



## Ganesh1995 (Dec 27, 2008)

Tyson If you can give an email to all of the people on speedsolving about if you will be able to attend the nationals and like you said we check which is bigger people who won't be able to go or people who will go. most of the cubers in georgia alabama and florida won't be able to come if its that date


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 27, 2008)

So it's gonna be in August? Sucks for some people, but that's in the middle of my break from school....so I hope to be there!

P.S. - I didn't read the entire thread, so correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 27, 2008)

Ganesh1995 said:


> Tyson If you can give an email to all of the people on speedsolving about if you will be able to attend the nationals and like you said we check which is bigger people who won't be able to go or people who will go. most of the cubers in georgia alabama and florida won't be able to come if its that date



I don't think Tyson CAN do that automatically and I don't think it is worth it to send 3,187 (frontpage) or 2736 (memberlist) PM's manually.

A poll might be a better idea, but in reality the organisers determine when a tournament will be held. The only reason for them to have a poll is that they also like as many people as possible to come

And Charlie: You agreed to travel 2 weeks with me. Don't worry about additional costs (it will be cheap), the plane-ticket is 75% of total costs


----------



## joey (Dec 27, 2008)

Arnaud: What's your plan? ([email protected])


----------



## blade740 (Dec 27, 2008)

Of course the number of people who can't go is higher than the number of people who can. That's pretty much always a given. There are thousands of cubers, and if we expected more than half of them to show up to any given competition, we'd have to have the biggest competition ever by far.


----------



## ender9994 (Dec 27, 2008)

Perhaps a simple poll should be made. It would be easiest to see how many people could go on which dates


----------



## Ganesh1995 (Dec 27, 2008)

*poll on home page of the forum*

I think you should put at the beginning or the end of thins very long sheet and put up a poll saying if you would like to come to the us nationals 09 if you are not a speedsolving member or not like they click a bubble or something


----------



## joey (Dec 27, 2008)

wow, triple post. Some mod deal with that. Also, please try to write coherently.


----------



## shelley (Dec 27, 2008)

Ganesh1995 said:


> first week of august is good for 90% of people



Orly? Did you conduct your poll already? 90% of all cubers are free first week of August?


----------



## Ganesh1995 (Dec 27, 2008)

no but i am guestimating


----------



## blade740 (Dec 27, 2008)

A guesstimate is based on evidence. What you're thinking of is a flat-out guess, since you really have no idea what date is good for anyone but you.


----------



## Bob (Dec 28, 2008)

shelley said:


> Ganesh1995 said:
> 
> 
> > first week of august is good for 90% of people
> ...



yay! shelley is back!


----------



## Cameron Almasi (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi Tyson,
If you would like, I can help you with everything. If live in Palo Alto. And if you would like I can Pick up cubers in SFO, San Jose Airport, or Oakland Airport. 

I can also let them stay at my house because my house is very big and has at least 6 bedrooms. 

Also if you would like, I can try to see if I can get the Competitions be held at J.L Stanford Middle School (Jane Lanthrop Stanford middle school), Its a good school, and its in the Palo Alto Unified School District (PAUSD). I have a very good relationship with the Administrators of the school so therefore I can try to have them let us host it there. Its a good place to hold it. It has a big auditorium, a good outdoors area for events also, its close to a community center/Park called Mitchell Park, It's very close to a small shopping center that has a Piazza (a food grocery store that has very good food), and many other food stores. It is also close to other places: there is a spanish restaurant, a Pete's coffee and tea, and much, much more. 

If thats not good then I can also try to get you Terman Middle School. It's also a good place for me to get you guys because I also have a very good relationship with the Administration. It is also in the Palo Alto Unified School District (PAUSD) and is a good Outdoorsy school. It has a good auditorium also, A very nice outdoors area which is also good for events, and is a road down from a shopping center that sells food (Baha Fresh) the only down side for this is that the shopping center is near a trailer park, but its a safe place because a very close friend of mine lives there and the people there are nice and safe. Also A LOT of restaurants are near it. 

I can also help you where I show people a tour of the Bay area/ California. I can at least go up to Sacramento Area. 

So PM me or just respond to me if you would like me to help.

Thanks,
Cameron Almasi


----------



## blade740 (Jan 11, 2009)

The competition will be held at Stanford. You know, Stanford University, that big school in your town? I'm pretty sure their auditoriums (auditoria?) are larger and nicer than your middle school.


----------



## sam (Jan 11, 2009)

lol...cameron almassi....hai.
is nats gonna be finalized soon tyson? cus i need to book my tix soon...

-Sam


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 13, 2009)

joey said:


> Arnaud: What's your plan? ([email protected])


[sloooow reply]
I have almost everything figured out this year :
* I try to get to the USA. Hopefully by plane, landing somewhere "close" to the competition and before the competition starts
* I either travel around the state(s) surrounding the competition area before, after, or before and after the competition
* I enjoy myself and others during the competition
* I try to get out of the USA. Hopefully by plane, landing somewhere "close" to my country and before I have to be back at work

Missing ingredients for this plan:
Charlie
Other girls .................
[/sloooow reply]


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 13, 2009)

sam said:


> lol...cameron almassi....hai.
> is nats gonna be finalized soon tyson? cus i need to book my tix soon...
> 
> -Sam



Seven months in advance?


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 13, 2009)

It would be awesome if it was in stanford. It might be a little hard for me because it is multiple days, but at least i don't have to fly.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 13, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Arnaud: What's your plan? ([email protected])
> ...



Ok here comes another ingredient, you might need to stir the soup to mix me in. (that sounded rubbish). I'm currently working super super hard to save for the us open! I don't really have a plan... my plan... is arnaud's plan... and arnaud's plan... is no plan. so I have no plan except fun and try not to worry about absolutely everything, as per usual.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 13, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...



I like our plan. I think it will work out just fine


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 14, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...



i do think we mentioned a few things that couldn't happen, but i'm not sure they should be mentioned on such a forum.


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Jan 14, 2009)

I really want to go now that I see everyone is going.


----------



## Odin (Jan 14, 2009)

you should make the comp in austin! But it sounds like fun.


----------



## blade740 (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh, man, yeah, I hear Texas is AWESOME in the summer. Screw Stanford, let's just change all of our plans to fit with your excellent idea.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 14, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieCooper said:
> ...


I have no idea what you are talking about . But in general I like to think that anything can happen, but (luckily) most things don't happen. Does that ease your mind?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 14, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...



well no, not really. the last time you said something wouldn't happen, you and joel removed me from the ground and forced me into a shower :|


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 14, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieCooper said:
> ...



[lawyer]
I have no recollection of that specific fact and even if that were true it "was all Joëls" idea"
[/lawyer]


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 14, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...



there is a pending investigation into joel causing me trauma due to the "wooden leg" incident. *shudder* just ask him for the details. i've been having nightmares ever since.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 14, 2009)

Why does everything in english sound dirty?


Spoiler



wooden = woodie?
leg = third leg?



And don't blame Joël for your nightmares. You were having those way before you met Joël.

P.S. I *will *be on MSN later tonight.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 14, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Why does everything in english sound dirty?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



BEHAVE! good. i look forward to talking to you. i will be on from 9pm my time probably


----------

